# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Victor the gamebot : CMU's new social robot

## Airicist

Victor the gamebot : CMU's new social robot 

 Published on Feb 20, 2014




> Victor the Gamebot can play scrabble with you and your friends. A warning about this robot: He is very competitive and a sore loser. He is a sore winner for that matter!
> 
> Victor lives out in the open near the cafe on the 3rd floor of the Gates Hillman Center on campus. If you're on Carnegie Mellon campus, stop by and play him.

----------

